# stem rot



## rotteninsf (Feb 13, 2007)

High every body. I have been having a problem with stem rot while cloning. I have been using a cloning machine where the stems are suspended in air and misted 24/7 w/a mild nute solution. Also I am doing some in rockwool cubes in trays and hand feeding them the same thing. P.H. is around 6.2-6.4 for both. but everyday I lose a couple to stem rot. I think it has something to do with the strain because all the other strains I have been growing never had this prob. any advice would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2007)

rotteninsf said:
			
		

> High every body. I have been having a problem with stem rot while cloning. I have been using a cloning machine where the stems are suspended in air and misted 24/7 w/a mild nute solution. Also I am doing some in rockwool cubes in trays and hand feeding them the same thing. P.H. is around 6.2-6.4 for both. but everyday I lose a couple to stem rot. I think it has something to do with the strain because all the other strains I have been growing never had this prob. any advice would be appreciated thanks.


You might consider buying some antifungal to add to your solution. All the hydro places have it. Also, using 1/8th strength nutes for rooting is enough. Make sure absolutely no light enters the chamber.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 13, 2007)

This is what I use-http://cgi.ebay.com/Hygrozyme-Organic-Nutrient-Additive-500-ml_W0QQitemZ190055916999QQihZ009QQcategoryZ20540QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rotteninsf (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for the tips. I will definitely look into the anti fungal and have got to check out that hygrozyme a little more thoroughly. I have temporarily went back to trays and rockwool and hand watering. It seems to be working a little bit better.  PEACE.


----------



## g-13 (Feb 19, 2007)

hygrozyme is really good keeps those roots real white


----------



## stan (Feb 27, 2007)

I use vermiculite and have seen this when the root zone temps get low.
I would try an aquarium heater.
It may be obvious by now that I didn't reserch your cloner.If it has an integral heater I apologize for waisting your time.


----------

